# [Index] User Reviews : Earphones , Headphones, Speakers, Amplifiers, DAC, Sound card ...



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

A compilation of the Reviews done of audio hardware by TDF members



*Earphones* 


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html by Krow
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/141683-brainwavz-m2-best-iem-under-3k.html by teejay_geekEd
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/144411-brainwavz-alpha-just-kid-out-puberty.html by stonecaper
Creative EP 630, Sennheiser PX-100{HP} & Philips SHP8900 {HP} by sreenisatish
Tekfusion Twinwoofers - A Complete Review by audiophilic

Exotic:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/151895-hisound-audio-golden-crystal-review-crystalline-hush.html by Faun a.k.a psygeist
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/129223-nuforce-ne6-ne7-m-iem-review.html by PurpleHaze7
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/150862-klipsch-image-x10-iem-unboxing-review.html by Sarath



*Headphones*

*Speakers*

*Amplifiers*

*DAC*

*Sound card *


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

*Contributers*

List of contributors: alphabetical
*
audiophilic
Faun
Krow
PurpleHaze7
Sarath
sreenisatish
stonecaper













*


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

Blank


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 13, 2012)

posting a review of klipsch image s3 soon .


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sarath,

Here is my latest review on the Shure SE215 CL:

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/184940-shure-se-215-sound-isolating-ear-monitors-laymans-review.html

Can this be added to the list?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 23, 2014)

So no one reviewed any sound cards?? Really?
I was going to buy a Sound Card for gaming and thought lets check digit, but I think I am out of luck.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 6, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/188286-t-peos-popular-review.html#post2176481


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 18, 2017)

Best Speaker in the 20K Range? HiVi Swans M200A Review

HiVi Swans M200A Speaker Review


----------

